# suspender / suspenderse



## Pitt

Hola a todos:

Quisiera saber si ambas construcciones son posibles y tienen el mismo sentido:

1. La corrida fue suspendida por la lluvia.
2. La corrida se suspendió por la lluvia.

Muchas gracias y saludos


----------



## Argónida

Sí, ambas son posibles, de uso habitual y tienen el mismo significado.


----------



## canton

De acuerdo con Argónida.


----------



## Pitt

¡Muchas gracias por las respuestas! Todavía tengo una pequeña duda sobre:

La corrida se suspendió por la lluvia.

Creo que se trata de una 'Pasiva Refleja': 
La corrida = sujeto, SE = marca de 'Pasiva refleja'.

¿O existe el verbo _suspenderse_?


----------



## Tazzler

Debe de haber un verbo "suspenderse" si la segunda es correcta porque la pasiva refleja se no se usa con un agente.


----------



## Pitt

Tazzler said:


> Debe de haber un verbo "suspenderse" si la segunda es correcta porque la pasiva refleja se no se usa con un agente.


 
Creo que me he equivocado con la pasiva refleja.
En los diccionarios no he encontrado el verbo _suspenderse_. ¿Tiene _suspenderse_  el sentido de 'no tener lugar'? 

La corrida se suspendió por la lluvia.
El concierto se suspendió por la lluvia.

Saludos


----------



## Pitt

He sacado este texto del WR diccionario sobre el verbo _suspender_:

Detener,diferir. También prnl.:
se ha suspendido el concierto. 

¿Significa prnl. que existe el verbo _suspenderse_?

Saludos


----------



## Rayines

Tazzler said:


> Debe de haber un verbo "suspenderse" si la segunda es correcta porque la pasiva refleja se no se usa con un agente.


Hola: Lo que sucede es que "la lluvia" no es un complemento directo agente (producto de la transformación del sujeto de la oración activa), sino un complemento circunstancial de causa.Igualmente sí hay un uso pronominal del verbo "suspender" cuando significa "colgar": "El equilibrista se suspendió del trapecio". 



Pitt said:


> Creo que me he equivocado con la pasiva refleja.
> En los diccionarios no he encontrado el verbo _suspenderse_. ¿Tiene _suspenderse_ el sentido de 'no tener lugar'?
> 
> La corrida se suspendió por la lluvia.
> El concierto se suspendió por la lluvia.
> 
> Saludos


No, no te equivocaste, ambos son ejemplos de voz pasiva refleja. Te das cuenta porque puedes expresarlo en voz pasiva: "La corrida/El concierto fue suspendida/o por la lluvia".


----------



## roanheads

Coincido con Tazzler #5
Me han dicho que, si quieres expresar tal idea, lo correcto  es  " la corrida fue suspendida por la lluvia. (  pasiva autentica ) , en cambio " la corrida se suspendió por la lluvia " se considera mal castellano.
Saludos.


----------



## Rayines

roanheads said:


> Coincido con Tazzler #5
> Me han dicho que, si quieres expresar tal idea, lo correcto es " la corrida fue suspendida por la lluvia. ( pasiva autentica ) , en cambio " la corrida se suspendió por la lluvia " se considera mal castellano.
> Saludos.


¿Porqué?, hasta donde yo sé, toda oración pasiva puede transformarse en pasiva refleja. ¿Porqué esa distinción entre "pasiva auténtica" y otra que no lo es ?, o me perdí esa materia .
(Y date una vuelta por Congratulations ).


----------



## Pitt

roanheads said:


> Coincido con Tazzler #5
> Me han dicho que, si quieres expresar tal idea, lo correcto es " la corrida fue suspendida por la lluvia. ( pasiva autentica ) , en cambio " la corrida se suspendió por la lluvia " se considera mal castellano.
> Saludos.


 
En todo caso es correcto (sacado del WR diccionario: _suspender_: definición): 

Se ha suspendido el concierto.

Por eso creo que también es correcto:

La corrida se suspendió por la lluvia.


Saludos


----------



## roanheads

Rayines said:


> ¿Porqué?, hasta donde yo sé, toda oración pasiva puede transformarse en pasiva refleja. ¿Porqué esa distinción entre "pasiva auténtica" y otra que no lo es ?, o me perdí esa materia .
> (Y date una vuelta por Congratulations ).


 
Pues, no creas que vaya a decir tales cosas de improviso, lo que me enseñaron es que sí, las construcciones de la pasiva, tanto con " ser y participo " como el uso del "se pasivo", son intercambiable,--- ¡ con tal de que la preposición " por " no aparezca en la frase.! al usar "el se pasivo. 
Y estoy muy de acuerdo con esta enseñanza, ya que, a mi parecer, la palabra " por " resta sentido del "se pasivo "
Yo no puedo ser el único, al que se le haya  enseñado así.
A ver.
Saludos.


----------



## Rayines

roanheads said:


> Pues, no creas que vaya a decir tales cosas de improviso, lo que me enseñaron es que sí, las construcciones de la pasiva, tanto con " ser y participo " como el uso del "se pasivo", son intercambiable,--- ¡ con tal de que la preposición " por " no aparezca en la frase.! al usar "el se pasivo.
> Y estoy muy de acuerdo con esta enseñanza, ya que, a mi parecer, la palabra " por " resta sentido del "se pasivo "
> Yo no puedo ser el unico, al que se le ha enseñado así.
> A ver.
> Saludos.


Entiendo lo que quieres decir. Pero me parece, me parece, que es cuando el "por" introduce un sujeto (en la voz activa), por ejemplo: "La corrida se suspendió por las autoridades" . Aquí "las autoridades" es el sujeto de la voz activa. En cambio "la lluvia" es un complemento circunstancial de causa: ¿porqué se suspendió? >>> por la lluvia.
Bueno, fíjate, a ver si podemos coincidir......


----------



## Pitt

Rayines said:


> Entiendo lo que quieres decir. Pero me parece, me parece, que es cuando el "por" introduce un sujeto (en la voz activa), por ejemplo: "La corrida se suspendió por las autoridades" . Aquí "las autoridades" es el sujeto de la voz activa. En cambio "la lluvia" es un complemento circunstancial de causa: ¿porqué se suspendió? >>> por la lluvia.
> Bueno, fíjate, a ver si podemos coincidir......


 
Yo también creo que "por la lluvia" es un complemento de causa, no un complemento de agente. 

Saludos.


----------



## roanheads

Rayines said:


> Entiendo lo que quieres decir. Pero me parece, me parece, que es cuando el "por" introduce un sujeto (en la voz activa), por ejemplo: "La corrida se suspendió por las autoridades" . Aquí "las autoridades" es el sujeto de la voz activa. En cambio "la lluvia" es un complemento circunstancial de causa: ¿porqué se suspendió? >>> por la lluvia.
> Bueno, fíjate, a ver si podemos coincidir......


 
Hola Rayines,
Lo que más me gustaría seriá coincidir contigo, pero no hago más que citar lo que me enseñaron en la Uni, al cursar un castellano bien avanzado, bajo el mando de un catedrático español y profesores todos nativohablantes de España y Latinoamérica y tengo los apuntes de este tema acá enfrente, y cito una vez más lo que estos expertos nos dijeron tajantemente que una frase como " la corrida se suspendió por la lluvia " se considera generalmente mal castellano, la palabra emotiva es " por " y dicen que no se permite " por " en una frase de pasiva refleja con " se "así. Lo correcto es usar " ser mas participo " y decir " la corrida fue suspendida por la lluvia "
En esa construcción como ves, se permite " por " y dicen que así es la mar de correcto.
El activo lo veo " la lluvia hizo que se suspendiera la corrida " pero esa es otra cosa.
Para despedirme, otra perla,
Se acabó el partido, se nos pinchó la pelota "
Qué pases un buen " finde "
Saludos.


----------



## canton

Lo que pasa, roanheads, es que lo que no se debe usar es el agente (con por) en pasiva refleja:
"La corrida se suspendió por las autoridades" queda mejor: " La corrida fue suspendida por las autoridades" (las autoridades suspendieron la corrida).
Pero la lluvia no suspendió al concierto: " El concierto se suspendió *a causa de* la lluvia" es perfectamente correcto. Entonces reemplazamos "a causa de " y ponemos " por" y es igualmente correcto: " El concierto se suspendió por la lluvia" , " se suspendió por falta de dinero" , etc.


----------



## Littlehoshi

estoy de acuerdo con canton con lo de a causa de , en este caso por es un sinonimo de a causa de por lo que la frase es totalmente correcta. Por lo que ambas opciones son correctas, eso si mientras que en ingles es mas comun el uso de la pasva normal o directa (o eso me han enseñado los profesores de ingles) en español es mas comun el uso de la pasiva refeja por lo que quedaria mas "normal" usar esta ultmima frase aunque la otra no seria incorrecta


----------



## Vikingo

¡Hola a todos!

Creo que canton, Rayines etc. tienen toda la razón. En esta frase el agente no está mencionado. Digamos que es "el jefe". Entonces podemos decir, por ejemplo:

La corrida fue suspendida *por el jefe* a causa de la lluvia.

En este caso la frase con la pasiva refleja quedaría mal. La palabra *por* tiene muchos sentidos, entre ellos *by* (el jefe) y *because of* (la lluvia). Roanheads, apuntes personales realmente no es una fuente muy fidedigna. ¿Cuáles usaban tus profesores? Aquí una cita de _*Butt & Benjamin: A new reference grammar of modern Spanish, 28.4.1, note (iii)*_:



> Passive _se_ should not be followed by _por_ and the real agent of the verb: _* la decisión se tomó por el presidente_ is bad Spanish for _la decisión fue tomada por el presidente_.


 
El subrayado es mío. Como ya sabemos, el agente no es la lluvia.

Saludos


----------



## roanheads

Bueno, he buscado una grámatica de Oxford de John Butt, se llama "Spanish Grammar " y se lee en página 64 hablando de la passiva, -- (In other words, if " se " used, we cannot go on to say _by whom or by what the action was done For this reason one should not say " el proyecto se rechazó por el comité.") _
_Igualmente " la corrida se suspendió por la lluvia " está en la misma categoría ( a mi parecer ) _
_Porque la palabra " por " tiene varios significados, uno de los cuales es " by ". Por lo tanto, una frase que dice " the project rejected itself by the committee" no tiene buen sentido, al igual que " the corrida suspended itself by the rain " tampoco lo tiene._
_El problema es el uso de " por " y la posibilidad de confusión por sus varias acepciones. Estoy muy de acuerdo con que podemos decir " la corrida se suspendió a causa de la lluvia. í Eso sí tiene buen sentido !_
_¡ Ojo con " por " en la misma frase de " se "_
_Saludos a todos._

_PD. Vikingo, si lo quieres, envíame tu dirección, y te mando una foto de mi título de la Uni. ¿Vale ?_


----------



## Vikingo

Roanheads, I'm sorry if I haven't explained my point of view very well - and I certainly don't doubt your knowledge of Spanish!  I'm just trying to get my head around these matters, actually I looked up my sources because I hadn't thought about this in detail before.

I'll try to explain what I mean better, in English: as "por" can have several meanings, we need to look at which meaning we're using in order to apply the grammatical rules or not. When _por_ means _by_, we already agree. The race was cancelled by someone or something (like a comitee, the government, etc) - the passive se should be avoided. But you don't say in English: "the race was cancelled _by_ the rain", do you? Well, you could, but it doesn't sound correct. The race was cancelled _because of_ the rain.

When we look at it that way, doesn't your source also say that it's when por means _by_ that we should avoid the passive se? If we want to play around a bit with this, let's try some other meanings of _por_ (for, from, and why, in these cases), and realize that these are also fine: 

La corrida se suspendió por 3 días.
La corrida se suspendió, por lo que he oído.
La corrida se suspendió, pero ¿por qué?

I hope that this at least explains my point of view. Have a nice weekend still!


----------



## Rayines

Estimado roanheads: ¡No sabes cómo admiro tus conocimientos de español! Me pregunto si hay algo de la traducción al inglés que no permite notar esa diferencia entre el complemento agente introducido por la preposición "por" (que era el sujeto, el que realizaba la acción en la oración activa), y otro tipo de complementos, también introducidos por "por", como los que hemos ido mencionando, que nos parece que no excluyen el poder usar la pasiva refleja.
Lo veo como Vikingo, pero no quiero empecinarme.
¡Buen fin de semana también!


----------



## mhp

Rayines said:


> "la lluvia" no es un complemento directo agente (producto de la transformación del sujeto de la oración activa), sino un complemento circunstancial de causa.




La lluvia no lo hizo.


----------



## Pitt

En este contexto me gustaría saber el sentido de _suspender_. Quizás son posibles estas interpretaciones:

Se suspendió la corrida:

1. Se interrumpió la corrida.
2. Se canceló la corrida.
3. Se aplazó la corrida.

Cuál de estas traducciones es correcta?

Saludos,
Pitt


----------



## Rayines

Pitt said:


> En este contexto me gustaría saber el sentido de _suspender_. Quizás son posibles estas interpretaciones:
> 
> Se suspendió la corrida:
> 
> 1. Se interrumpió la corrida.
> 2. Se canceló la corrida.
> 3. Se aplazó la corrida.
> 
> Cuál de estas traducciones es correcta?
> 
> Saludos,
> Pitt


Hola Pitt: "Suspender" da la idea de cancelar y posponer o aplazar.


----------



## roanheads

mhp said:


> La lluvia no lo hizo.


 
Estoy muy de acuerdo , pero poniendo " por ", que posibilita la acepción de " by" tanto en castellano como inglés, entonces implica que " la lluvia " es agente, y por eso la frase no tiene sentido, eso lo veo muy claro, aparte de lo que digan la ensenañza o las gramáticas, que de verdad respaldan lo de no utilizar " por " en una frase después de una passiva reflexiva, obviamente para evitar este sentido doble de agente.
Por supuesto se puede utilizar " por",con sus otras acepciones, donde no hay duda en el sentido, como Vikingo pone en sus ejemplos.
Como siempre, de un modo u otro, nuestro pequeño amigo " se " suele sacar varias opiniones, y una vez más no nos falló, pero a mí también me gusta "remover la cacerola" ¡aunque sea un poco.!
Para terminar, qué sí vamos a disfrutar de la tarde, viendo el partido de España contra Italia, y gracias por las palabras tan amables.
Saludos .


----------



## Rayines

roanheads said:


> Como siempre, de un modo u otro, nuestro pequeño amigo " se " suele sacar varias opiniones, y una vez más no nos falló, pero a mí también me gusta "remover la cacerola" ¡aunque sea un poco.!
> Para terminar, qué sí vamos a disfrutar de la tarde, viendo el partido de España contra Italia, y gracias por las palabras tan amables.
> Saludos .


Muy interesante tu visión, roanheads, cómo haces el enlace con la preposición "by". Sin embargo, es muy frecuente escuchar por aquí: "El partido se suspendió por mal tiempo". Creo entender que le das a "mal tiempo" la categoría de un agente, casi como si fuera una persona . ¿Estará bien, estará mal como lo decimos? se podría pensar que "el mal tiempo suspendió el partido", ¿porqué no?; lo que es cierto es que la distancia (en este caso de un idioma hablado cotidianamente) ¡muchas veces aporta claridad a la visión del mismo!
Por acá, los futboleros estarán pendientes de partidos locales también.


----------



## roanheads

Hola Rayines,
Primero,¡ felicitaciones a España por ganar al equipo italiano.!
Fíjate, la última cosa que quiero hacer es seguir dándote la tabarra, pero creo que es reteinteresante este tema, y el que da la categoría de agente a la lluvia o mal tiempo no soy yo, sino la preposición " por " en su sentido de " by ", y por lo tanto eso da a entender que hay dos agentes en la frase, y es por eso que se ve como mal castellano. 
Y obviamente no soy el único que lo vea así, como ya dije. Pero puede que estemos hilando muy fino, y al fin y al cabo son opiniones nada más. Tal vez más vale zanjarlo, y te diré que me encanta el castellano con tales intricidades.
Gracias por tu paciencia conmigo y tus palabras tan amables.
Un abrazo.


----------



## Ynez

Pitt, "suspender" aquí es "cancelar". Seguramente se aplace para otro día, pero esa información ya aparecerá en otro sitio; con una frase como en tu ejemplo solo sabemos que "se canceló".



roanheads, ya te lo han explicado de maravilla, así que solo te voy a poner unos ejemplos:

_
Se cerró el hilo *por* falta de coherencia. _(= because of)
_
Se aprobó el presupuesto *por* unanimidad_ (este_ por_ es diferente del de "because of", pero tampoco es agente, simplemente la expresión es "por unanimidad")

_ La iglesia se inauguró__ *por* Navidad_. (otro "por" que tampoco es agente ni "because of")


----------



## hosec

roanheads said:


> el que da la categoría de agente a la lluvia o mal tiempo no soy yo, sino la preposición " por " en su sentido de " by ",


 

Hola:

Puedes porfiar tanto como quieras, roanheads, pero la lluvia no es agente, independientemente de lo que hayas aprendido (que ya veo es mucho y muy bien) en la universidad. Ya se te han dado explicaciones más que convincentes y convenientes: ahí, "por" no es traducible por "by".

SAlud


----------



## roanheads

Pensé que ya se había dado por enterrado el hilo, y veo que no.
Bueno, es cosa de opiniones obviamente.
Para mí, para expresarme de una idea así, hay dos formas correctas, además de usar la passiva reflexiva donde no hay dudas
1. La corrida fue suspendida por la lluvia.
2. La corrida, la suspendió la lluvia.
Igual con " el partido " o cualquier otra sustantivo.
Lo de usar una passiva reflexiva con la sencilla palabra " por ", solo, para mí puede hacer surgir dudas, y no sólo para mí. El que vosotros queráis usarlo, entonces allá vosotros, con todo mi respeto. 
Tanto en inglés como castellano hay opiniones sobre la gramática, por eso existe esta maravilla del foro. 
Veo en la tele esta mañana que el centro de la Peninsula queda inundado por trombas de lluvia, o tal vez ,¡ la Peninsula, la inundaron trombas de agua.!, 
Vale, me voy corriendo, sabía de un principio que se me caería encima el techo y así me gusta por razones de práctica,con tal contencioso, pero en el foro siempre ando con el casco de acero puesto, pero con ganas de aprender también.
Saludos a todos.


----------



## Ynez

roanheads said:


> Bueno, es cosa de opiniones obviamente. *No*
> Para mí, para expresarme de una idea así, hay dos formas correctas.
> 1. La corrida fue suspendida por la lluvia.
> 2. La corrida, la suspendió la lluvia.
> 
> Lo de usar una passiva reflexiva con la sencilla palabra " por ", solo, para mí puede hacer surgir dudas, y no sólo para mí. El que vosotros queráis usarlo, entonces allá vosotros, con todo mi respeto.  *Está muy bien que tú no uses "por" nunca detrás de una pasiva refleja si no quieres, pero no quieras hacer creer a los demás que es incorrecto lo que no lo es.
> *



¿"roan" significa "duro"? Es una broma, en español "cabeza dura" se usa como "testarudo/cabezota".

Un saludo


----------



## Pitt

Hola:



¡Muchas gracias por todas las respuestas! He sacado del WR-diccionario este texto sobre el verbo _suspender_:
tr. Levantar,colgar una cosa en algo o en el aire:
suspendió el cubo de un gancho.
Detener,diferir. También prnl.:
se ha suspendido el concierto. 
Creo que la entrada También prnl. exclusivamente se refiere a la pasiva refleja:
Se [marca de pasiva refleja] ha suspendido el concierto [sujeto].

Pero creo que en la acepción 2 (detenir, diferir) no es posible:
*Yo me suspendo, tú te suspendes, él/ella se suspende etc.

¿Qué opináis?

Saludos


----------



## roanheads

Ynes,
Me gusta tu broma, pero te caíste en la trampa, de donde soy " roan " significa " arrecife" y í ya sabes que pasa con el barco que se encalla en un arrecife,-------!
Qué pases la tarde muy bien.
Un montón de saludos.


----------



## canton

Sí, Pitt, de acuerdo. El DRAE también dice lo mismo y no se me ocurre ningún ejemplo en el que "suspender" se use auténticamente como pronominal con el sentido de "detener o diferir".  "Las obras se suspendieron" (fueron suspendidas por alguien) no sería realmente pronominal sino pasiva refleja. Pero no se dice "¿Te suspendiste?" (Te detuviste, sí).
Creo que el reflexivo funciona solamente en la acepción 1: "Me suspendí ..." del trapecio (me colgué del trapecio).
Interestante. A ver qué dicen los demás.


----------



## Pitt

canton said:


> Sí, Pitt, de acuerdo. El DRAE también dice lo mismo y no se me ocurre ningún ejemplo en el que "suspender" se use auténticamente como pronominal con el sentido de "detener o diferir". "Las obras se suspendieron" (fueron suspendidas por alguien) no sería realmente pronominal sino pasiva refleja. Pero no se dice "¿Te suspendiste?" (Te detuviste, sí).
> Creo que el reflexivo funciona solamente en la acepción 1: "Me suspendí ..." del trapecio (me colgué del trapecio).
> Interestante. A ver qué dicen los demás.


 
Creo que es posible: Me detengo delante de la puerta.
ME es una parte del verbo pronominal _detenerse._

Pero creo que no es posible: *Me suspendo delante de la puerta.

¿Estás de acuerdo?


----------



## Ynez

Pienso lo mismo que vosotros de la definición de "suspender". Aunque comprendo que este punto sí que sería una cuestión de perspectivas. Comparándolo con el inglés ese "algo se suspendió" (se canceló) siempre será pasiva, pero los que pensaron en la explicación gramatical en español no tenían otro idioma en mente y quisieron verlo así...yo no sabría justificar llamarlo de un modo u otro. 

Muchas gracias por tu explicación, roan. Había mirado "roan" en el diccionario, pero no dice nada de "arrecife", así que si no me lo cuentas jamás me habría enterado


----------



## canton

De acuerdo, je, je. Sería un sinsentido "Me suspendí delante de la puerta" (¿algo así como "me quedé flotando en el aire delante de la puerta"?).
"¿Por qué te detuviste?": BIEN
"¿Por qué te suspendiste?": SIN SENTIDO LÓGICO
---
¿Por qué se suspendió el concierto? [pasiva refleja] = ¿Por qué suspendieron el concierto? [activa, no pronominal]
(ah, y roanheads, he aquí otro uso de "por" con pasiva refleja )


----------



## Ynez

Pitt said:


> Creo que es posible: Me detengo delante de la puerta.
> ME es una parte del verbo pronominal _detenerse._
> 
> Pero creo que no es posible: *Me suspendo delante de la puerta.
> 
> ¿Estás de acuerdo?



Estoy de acuerdo


----------



## Rayines

Pitt said:


> Creo que es posible: Me detengo delante de la puerta.
> ME es una parte del verbo pronominal _detenerse._
> 
> Pero creo que no es posible: *Me suspendo delante de la puerta.
> 
> ¿Estás de acuerdo?


Hola a todos: No, porque en el caso de "suspenderse" como pronominal, el pronombre (me suspendo, lo suspendo) es objeto directo: "Me suspendo del marco de la puerta".


----------



## canton

Ah, Ynez. Creo que si fuera pronominal debería admitir otros pronombres personales además de "se" (que es el único pronombre utilizado en la pasiva refleja), ¿no te parece?


----------



## canton

Sí, Rayines, por eso sería reflexivo: "te peinas", "te suspendes de..." (=te cuelgas de).


----------



## Ynez

Tu primera explicación, canton, me parece muy buena para defender este "se" como pasiva. Esta última explicación no la estoy entendiendo...

También es que el verbo "suspender" con este sentido no es muy normal. Yo tengo en mente "transformarse", "irse", "cansarse", "acercarse", "peinarse"...pensar en los verbos con "se" nos hace tener una idea particular. Yo no tengo una idea "suspenderse" en la cabeza.


----------



## canton

Ah, sí, creo que no he sido claro:
"suspenderse de algo" (colgarse de algo) sí sería reflexivo: me suspendo, te suspendes, nos suspendemos (como "me peino). Pero el significado no es "detener o diferir".
"suspender algo" con el sentido de "diferir, detener" creo que nunca sería reflexivo o pronominal, aunque sí puede usarse de manera pasiva: "Se suspendió la reunión" (pasiva refleja) = "Suspendieron la reunión" (activa).


----------



## Ynez

A mí ni se me ocurría ningún ejemplo de "suspenderse", pero viendo los de Rayines pensé que sí que se puede decir eso...ahora, en el DRAE tampoco pone nada de ese uso de "suspender" porque solo aparece como transitivo, ni siquiera u.t.c.p ni nada por el estilo.



> * 1.     * tr. Levantar, colgar o detener algo en alto o en el aire.


Y a mí se me había venido a la mente la idea de que "algo suspende" con el sentido de que está colgando. Pero ese uso tampoco vendría en el diccionario, porque de intransitivo no pone nada...

La definición del DRAE está mal en cuanto a lo de "pronominal" con el significado de "detener", eso es seguro. Ahora nos queda por saber cómo debería ser. Yo confieso que estoy hecha un lío 

El que sí valdría como intransitivo sería "pender", que es más raro aún:



> * 1.     * intr. Dicho de una cosa: Estar colgada, suspendida o inclinada.


----------



## canton

Sí, estoy de acuerdo contigo, Ynez, en que ese "suspenderse de algo" es un uso muy raro, pero no me parece imposible: "El equilibrista se suspendió del trapecio" no me molesta, aunque yo no lo diría. Y tienes razón que ni el DRAE ni Moliner lo incluyen como pronominal intransitivo en el sentido de "colgarse". 
Moliner, para "suspenderse" pone: "Quedarse en suspenso: 'Se suspende momentáneamente la respiración [el dolor]'. V. interrumpirse, pararse." (Dicicionario de uso del español, Gredos, 1994).


----------



## roanheads

Rayines said:


> Hola a todos: No, porque en el caso de "suspenderse" como pronominal, el pronombre (me suspendo, lo suspendo) es objeto directo: "Me suspendo del marco de la puerta". [/quo
> 
> Hola Rayines,
> Estoy muy de acuerdo con lo que dices , porque esta acepción encaja perfectamente con lo que iba citando anteriormente.
> 
> Hola Canton,
> Por supuesto, se puede ver una  passiva reflexa con " ¿ por qué ". No hice más que citar a esa gente y entidades de categoría que dicen que el uso de " por " solo, después de una passiva reflexiva, se considera mal castellano, y nos aconsejaron a nosotros los estudiantes que usemos otra forma de expresar esta idea.
> 
> Ynes,
> De donde soy, hablamos un dialecto muy fuerte, tan fuerte y rápido que los ingleses no entienden casi ni una palabra, y " roan " es una palabra así, que significa " arrecife "
> 
> A todos,
> ¿ Qué hay del sentido de " suspender " que quiere decir " fallar un examen ".Es que no se utiliza mucho ?
> Saludos.


----------



## Rayines

roanheads said:


> A todos,
> ¿ Qué hay del sentido de " suspender " que quiere decir " fallar un examen ".Es que no se utiliza mucho ?
> Saludos.


En Argentina no, usamos "aplazar" o "desaprobar". Pero creo que en España, y no sé si en otros países de habla hispana, sí se usa. Ya te comentarán los amigos.


----------



## Ynez

Sí, roan. En España "suspender un examen" o simplemente "suspender" es muy normal. También lo decimos con "quedar".

_He suspendido matemáticas.
Me han quedado tres._


----------



## Pitt

Hola a todos:

Todavía no entiendo la entrada 2 en el DRAE:

*suspender**.*
(Del lat. _suspendĕre_).
*1. *tr. Levantar, colgar o detener algo en alto o en el aire.
*2. *tr. Detener o diferir por algún tiempo una acción u obra. U. t. c. prnl.

En mi opinión U.t.c.prnl. significa que se usa el verbo con me, te, se, nos os. Pero en la acepción 'detener' no se dice: Me suspendo, te suspendes ...

Solo es posible la pasiva refleja: El concierto se suspendió / Se suspendió el concierto. La pasiva refleja es posible con todos los verbos transitivos. Por tanto creo que la entrada U.t.c.prnl. no es adecuada.

¿Qué opináis?


----------



## Ynez

Pitt said:


> Hola a todos:
> 
> Todavía no entiendo la entrada 2 en el DRAE:
> 
> *suspender**.*
> (Del lat. _suspendĕre_).
> *1. *tr. Levantar, colgar o detener algo en alto o en el aire.
> *2. *tr. Detener o diferir por algún tiempo una acción u obra. U. t. c. prnl.
> 
> En mi opinión U.t.c.prnl. significa que se usa el verbo con me, te, se, nos os. Pero en la acepción 'detener' no se dice: Me suspendo, te suspendes ...
> 
> Solo es posible la pasiva refleja: El concierto se suspendió / Se suspendió el concierto. La pasiva refleja es posible con todos los verbos transitivos. Por tanto creo que la entrada U.t.c.prnl. no es adecuada.
> 
> ¿Qué opináis?



Que es tal y como tú dices.


----------



## canton

Sí, de acuerdo. Creo que el diccionario está errado en esta acepción de "suspender" (no se usa como pronominal).
Saludos.


----------



## roanheads

Ynez said:


> Sí, roan. En España "suspender un examen" o simplemente "suspender" es muy normal. También lo decimos con "quedar".
> 
> _He suspendido matemáticas._
> _Me han quedado tres._


 
Gracias a ti y Rayines,
Es que amigos nuestros tinerfeños nos lo dijeron hace poco por teléfono, refiriéndose a otro amigo, y me pregunté si era cosa de Canarias.
Entonces, con referencia a los otros comentarios, ¿ sería posible decir " te suspendiste tu examen a causa de tu pereza. ( dicho de modo familiar ) o es que la reflexiva no sirve nunca en este sentido. ?

Saludos.


----------



## Ynez

roanheads said:


> ¿ sería posible decir " te suspendiste tu examen a causa de tu pereza. ( dicho de modo familiar ) o es que la reflexiva no sirve nunca en este sentido. ?
> 
> Saludos.



No es posible decir eso. Decimos:

_¿Suspendiste el examen por ser perezoso? = ¿Suspendiste el examen a causa de la pereza?_ (es rara pero posible)

Y, en todo caso, es normal oír que le echamos la culpa a los profesores de nuestros suspensos:

_¿Te suspendió porque no ibas a clase? (= ¿Suspendiste por no ir a clase?)
Me han suspendido por faltas de ortografía. (He suspendido por faltas de ortografía)_


----------



## roanheads

Hola Ynes,
Primero, felicitaciones al equipo español por su buen partido anoche, a ver lo que pase en la final.
Gracias por contestarme mi duda, lo de echar la culpa a los profesores me gusta mucho,¡ concuerda bien con mi sentido de humor !
De momento nada más,
Saludos.


----------

